# Cigar Tasting at Jungle Jim's (SW Ohio)



## 19thHole (Dec 29, 2008)

There is a CAO Cigar Tasting event at Jungle Jim's January 8 from 5-8PM. More information can be found here:

http://www.junglejims.com/departments/jungle_jims_cigar_tastings.asp

Anyone planning on attending?


----------



## RedSoxFan (Dec 19, 2007)

19thHole said:


> There is a CAO Cigar Tasting event at Jungle Jim's January 8 from 5-8PM. More information can be found here:
> 
> http://www.junglejims.com/departments/jungle_jims_cigar_tastings.asp
> 
> Anyone planning on attending?


Rarely miss a tasting at Jungle's although I'm not sure I'll be able to make this one due to work. If you havent been, I highly recommend it. A good bunch of guys hanging out drinking a few beers and smoking cigars... they do a good job of keeping it heated and Chris, the guy that runs it, is very knowledgable and helpful.


----------



## 19thHole (Dec 29, 2008)

This will be my first at Jungle Jim's. I am bringing some colleagues from work as well. Should be a nice time. Hopefully it isn't too cold. Outside smoking isn't the ideal, but good company should override that.

Do they typically have decent giveaways or contests? Are the prices any good?

Thanks!


----------



## Brock (Nov 11, 2008)

This will be my first event also. I have heard that Jungle Jim's does a good job.


----------



## RedSoxFan (Dec 19, 2007)

19thHole said:


> This will be my first at Jungle Jim's. I am bringing some colleagues from work as well. Should be a nice time. Hopefully it isn't too cold. Outside smoking isn't the ideal, but good company should override that.
> 
> Do they typically have decent giveaways or contests? Are the prices any good?
> 
> Thanks!


Its on a balcony of their event center but they put up plastic to block the wind and hold in the heat from their heaters. Its not too bad at all.

They do a raffle that usually has some pretty good items in it. Its 6 tickets for $5.

Their store prices are pretty good for a B&M, better than most in the area.


----------



## WhoDeySchenk (Nov 10, 2008)

I'll be attending this as well with Brock! Looking forward to it.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

You guys should all come to the Cincinnati Herf at the end of the month, a good time for sure :tu


----------



## WhoDeySchenk (Nov 10, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> You guys should all come to the Cincinnati Herf at the end of the month, a good time for sure :tu


Brock & I will be attending the Cincy Herf as well, may be bringing some others with us as well. Can't wait!


----------



## 19thHole (Dec 29, 2008)

To the top.


----------



## WhoDeySchenk (Nov 10, 2008)

We're going to Buffalo Wings and Rings (right there) around 6:00 and then heading to Jungle Jim's after that....so 7:00ish would be my guess.


----------

